# Cholesterol and statins



## will2016 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi folks, what was your latest level and do you take statins and at what level should we take them? i'll start, 5.2 without statins


----------



## jalapino (Sep 11, 2013)

will2016 said:


> Hi folks, what was your latest level and do you take statins and at what level should we take them? i'll start, 5.2 without statins



Hi will....I do not take statins but when I went on the Desmond course for t2 last year we were told to all ask are GP to be prescribed statins as it would benefit us?


----------



## macabee (Sep 11, 2013)

My last reading was 4.3, however taking statins and at what dose is down to the individual.

I have been prescribed statins now for 19 years, as I have a genetic condition as well as diabetes [greedy!] that meant had I not been prescribed them I would probably not be writing this now.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Sep 11, 2013)

7.2 last blood test, now taking statins.  It was actually 7.1 last year but my local diabetes nurse said the hospital can sort it out, well they have now.


----------



## Highlander (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been on statins for about 14years now. Cholesterol now 3.6.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 11, 2013)

Ah yes, but statins sometimes have side effects and when they make you feel and behave like you have Alzheimer's, then it's time to decide not to take em.  And I was on a minimum dose.


----------



## DeusXM (Sep 12, 2013)

All statins do is offset the damage done by the dreadful approach to diabetes treatment this country has.

Cholesterol metabolism is governed by insulin levels - the more insulin you have in your body, the more cholesterol your liver produces. Meanwhile, dietary carbohydrates push up your trig levels. 

Surprisingly, there's also not a lot evidence suggesting using statins to manage cholesterol levels is even that beneficial.

http://www.spiked-online.com/Articles/0000000CAE78.htm


----------



## gabriele (Sep 12, 2013)

What is the minimum dose ?

I take 5 mg per day and my cholesterol was 3.5 . Last year without Statins  it was  6-7 . As far as Im aware I have no side effects . 

I changed my diet 9 month ago and I eat now low carb high fat  . It works very well for me .After  my next blood test  the question if or if not continue the statins will be very important . Can't wait for the answer .


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2013)

No statins.  My most recent cholesterol reading was 6.3 but HDL 3.7 so the ratio was 1.7 which is good I believe.  Not happy to take statins yet.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 12, 2013)

My levels are 4.4, not on statins either.........I heard that when you reach 40 you automatically go on them...........

Is this true.......


----------



## gabriele (Sep 12, 2013)

Jill said:


> No statins.  My most recent cholesterol reading was 6.3 but HDL 3.7 so the ratio was 1.7 which is good I believe.  Not happy to take statins yet.



There are so many ratio . Does anybody know which is the best and why .

  Cholesterol/ HDL
  HDL/LDL
  LDL/ HDL
  Trigl / HDL 

or is it the new Test where they count  the big fluffy LDL and the small LDL, which is the bad, bad one.


----------



## SimplesL (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm taking 10mg which I have done since diagnosis. This was recommended due to age (51 at the time) family history of heart problems on my dads side (same as the T2) and my ratio between HDL/LDL wasn't good.

Total cholesterol has always been good I was 5.4 over 20 years ago when it was tested for some reason which escapes me. Went to 3.4 on last test gone to 4.4 but I've been eating crap & not going to the gym recently due to fathers final illness.

I haven't had any side effects. Didn't know there was a 5mg version I might have a chat about that next time I get my bloods done in 6 months time. I was told the 10mg was the baby dose.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 12, 2013)

The higher your HDL cholesterol, the lower your risk of developing heart disease. High levels of HDL cholesterol are better than low HDL cholesterol. The HDL value need to be put in context of the rest of the lipid profile, but as a rough guide, a desirable level of HDL is greater than 1.0 mmol/L for men and greater than 1.2mmol/L for women. A good level of HDL is 1.5 mmol/L or more and is associated with a less than average risk of heart disease. The HDL is often used in combination with the total cholesterol to give a Cholesterol: HDL ratio.

Quoted from www.mydiabetesmyway.nhs.scot.uk


----------



## newbs (Sep 12, 2013)

I was told the cholesterol level for a diabetic had to be below 4.0 so was put on statins several years ago after a result of 4.5.  My level is now 3.4 I think, I take 40mg simvastatin daily, put up from 10mg during my last pregnancy.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 12, 2013)

I am continually confused and conflicted about the subject of cholesterol.

This article (the author is very clear about her own opinions on the subject) plots CVD and all cause mortality from the WHO database against average total chol values for the same countries. The results are not quite what you would expect (people with the *lowest* cholesterol are more at risk of CHD ans all cause mortality!)...
http://www.zoeharcombe.com/2010/11/...s-a-relationship-but-it’s-not-what-you-think/

On the other hand this Cochrane review from May this year (which compares and compiles results from lots of different trials/studies) concludes that statins *are* useful for the primary prevention of CVD/stroke.
http://summaries.cochrane.org/CD004816/statins-for-the-primary-prevention-of-cardiovascular-disease

And every time I open this can of worms, this is exactly where I end up. Lots of info and expertise each definitively 'proving' their own opinions are right.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 12, 2013)

Well it's true Mike, that's pretty much my problem with them too - not that I will ever take them myself again as long as I'm compos mentis, and if I ain't compos mentis, why the hell prolong my life anyway?  Waste of time effort and pence.

In any case, death is inevitable anyway!


----------



## cazmod (Sep 12, 2013)

will2016 said:


> Hi folks, what was your latest level and do you take statins and at what level should we take them? i'll start, 5.2 without statins



Original cholesterol 8.6 eeek!! Been taking Atorvastatin for 1 year 20 mg once daily.... last reading was 3.6 phew


----------

